# 2010 rabbit hunt



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

woke up today thinking why not go out while its kinda snowing and see if we cant get some bunnies. then i started thinking i got a beagle about 4 months ago ive been training to hunt rabbits. he goes out all the time and jumps em. but never been around a gun and when you show him a gun he runs. i said todays the day to find out if hes gonna hunt or not. long story short got to the spot around 1045. put his collar on and let him start running. sure enough didnt even take 10 mins and my buddy was shooting. sure enough one rabbit dead and my dog was still by me looking for more. ended up jumpin 8 and killing 4. sadly i didnt kill one my buddy killed all 4 and hit his limit today. great way to start the new year off and to know my dog sparkie is gonna be a soldier.


























also if anyone has beagles and would like to run em together sometime let me know. havent had the chance to run him with any other dogs yet.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located at? I got a tri male thats a 1.5yrs old and a female chocolate thats 8 months old right now. Male is great and the female is learing still but man is she quick. Let me know i live in new carlisle


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

im in columbus. not sure how far away you are. my dog is around 16 months now.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats about an hour away from here


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

well thats not to bad then. yea if i have a few spots there we could hunt or even if u wanted to come here i have a few. id love to get the dogs together though and let em run.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i have to great females that love to hunt i have great luck behind them and if you want to run your dog with me sometime i live in delaware county and i am always looking to get out with the dogs just pm me and let me know also i am laid off so i have more time then things to do right now


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

great sounds good. anytime on the weekends i have free? i could come to delaware if you have a spot or two we could take the dogs to? like i said before mines new to the hunting world. just got back today from hunting my moms. only did a hour walk with two buddies. ended up jumping 4 and only killed one. couldnt get the dog to really do much at all today? kinda confused me


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i got some really good spots that produce alot of rabbit and pheasent ......public ....... i am in grovecity so let me know if you ever want to get out .. i can drive ect..... i am 24 and its hard to find poepe my age that like hunting as mutch as i do....... is that semi shotgun a charles daly ? if it is i got the some one .... and one more thing i dont have a dog but i always have highbrass shells lol look forward to hearing from you ....


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

fatrap you sound just like me man. im only 20 have a dog but hes new to the rabbit hunting world. hes only been hunting two times as of now though so only time will show if hes gonna be a good dog or not. but yea anytime youd like to go out man just give me a call or text. id come to delaware with the dog and well go from there. but yea its hard to find ppl like you said that like to hunt as much as i do also. not sure if you shed hunt or anything but thats one thing i do a lot of come shed season. lol 614-804-8492 lmk.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

that is awsome bye the way my name is freddie ..about shed hunting if you have any small ones let your dog play with it as a toy and when its in the woods it will help you find them ...also what part of columbus do you live in ? i think i might have met you out hunting a coulpe weeks ago were you with 2 buddies with 3 dogs total ? if so you talked to me for a while i spilled my beans on a couple good rabbit spots .... ohh well i look forward to meeting you soon ... i hope you like 2 fish as mutch as you do hunt i am gona be drillin some holes and fishing some spillways here soon..........look forward to hearing that dog of yours workin .....thanks Freddie ........mabey alumcreaker can join 2


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

yea sounds good. anyone can join the more ppl the more fish or animals we will kill. but ooo yea i love to fish. do a lot of saugeye fishing mainly. do a lot of trolling on my boat. but yea well have to get together maybe next weekend and head out to some rabbit spots. but no it wasnt me that u ran into.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Depending on where u guys are gonna run at and when i may be able to attend. I got 6 beagles total but will prolly only bring 2-3 if i make the trip down.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

woke up to go out once day break broke. got the dog ready to roll and then i get the phone call...hello? hey man you been outside? i said, yea lol its pretty cold out right now. he said, yea i dnt anyone else wants to go so were gonna stay in today. so now im headed out by myself will report bak when finished.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

you said your dog didnt do so well the other day when you were out. was it really cold cause i know that sometimes if the ground is all froze and the snow has iced up on top then the dogs will have a little trouble picking up trails. though they should have still been able to but who knows maybe he/she just took a break. hey also anytime any of you want to rabbit hunt like i said before i have to great dogs im very proud of and i live on the north end of alum creek ( my name lol) anyways i know a few pretty good public lands around here and i have several private lands in morrow county and once muzzleloader season is over i can hunt my private lands. my name is chris and phone number is 740 513 7933 i live to hunt and fish when im not hunting im fishing and the other way around i am just getting started on my ice season tues when i go to mosquito so like i said anytime you want to hunt or fish as long as no kids im there and im usually there


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds good man. yea like i said hes young and needs to run with some other dogs. think me n fatrap were going to get together this weekend for a hunt.. maybe we will just all meet near you. take 3 ppl, 3 dogs? i took your number down come later this week ill give you a call. mine name is will by the way 614 804 8492. i have a few private spots but most of my spots r small and quick hunts but do produce.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have quite afew private spots that produce very well don't have any dogs though if anyone wants to get together just pm me i'm usually free fri-sun every week, it would be me and possibly my wife. the name is anson, and creeker if you ever need anyone to ice fish with let me know i have buddies that keep talking about it but when it comes down to it they usually don't go same goes to the rest of you if you ice fish, i plan on one hunt this weekend and two days of ice fishing or the other way around let me know you can pm me as i'm on here every day sometimes multiple times.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

fishtech nice to meet you my name is will. i have one dog but is young and just getting started. but if you get him on some fresh trails he will do the job. but i think fatrap, alumcreeker and I were going to get together this weekend. not sure what area yet either delaware or by alum creek prob. gonna talk to them this week and see. as soon as we figure out whats going on ill post and let you know. if you and your wife wanna come and join us your more then welcome. mushjiobah is a good friend of mine off ogf if any of you know him he might come and join with us.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

sounds good my spots are relatively close to delaware/alum maybe 20 mins so that might be a possibility too let me know the name is anson by the way


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

looks like I'm out on this one have to work fri and sat and sun I'm hitting the ice post how you guys do and when you are going again


----------

